# web pages where you can't right click (copy) the text?



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello,

While doing research for papers... I like to copy text as reference (not plagiarize), copy and paste it into a word doc etc,... (only text, not pictures in this case)

However... certain websites do not allow you to even right click and drag on the text.

How can i overcome this, without having to hand-type the information i need?

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I know what you mean, but as I rarely run across these pages could you provide some examples for experimentation?

I would suspect you could save the page to the hard drive and copy it there, or possibly disable javascript when visiting the page -- since that is likely to be the mode of implementation of the "don't copy" protection.

By the way, while there may be some "proprietary" issues with this, I am helping only because it is legal to use select quotes from any document as long as you don't redistribute the principal document itself.

Well, here's something interesting, this page (enter "test" as the password) is protected in Internet Explorer no matter what I disable:

http://www.html-protector.com/encrypt/sample.htm

However, you CAN, select File > Save As, and save the page to the desktop as a TEXT file and read it.

But using Opera 8, the protection does not work at all!

www.opera.com


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This probably isnt what youre looking for (it's a little messy)  But Ive been known to take a screen shot  then edit the image a little  then process the Text Image to a word doc with something like this 

http://www.abbyy.com/scantooffice/


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

Copy this into a page of IE and go


```
javascript:void(document.onmousedown=null);void(document.onclick=null);void(document.oncontextmenu=null)
```
Then make it a favourite/bookmark.

When you are on a site which disables right-click. Go to your bookmarks/favourites and select it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> By the way, while there may be some "proprietary" issues with this, I am helping only because it is legal to use select quotes from any document as long as you don't redistribute the principal document itself.


as a mod thinks this is OK 
you may want to try this

if its just a simple java script
then 
goto EDIT menu {next to file}
Select All
EDIT menu
Copy

open word

Paste - 
should copy the whole page into word

edit in word as required


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Rollin' Rog
Interesting product for the "test" site you listed. Microsoft has an encryption program for website developers that apparently was childs play to crack long ago. Trust me, it may stop the average person but you can't protect web page content. For the dedicated, there is always a way to capture the text and images displayed.

dugq
...couldn't get your javascript to work on Rollin' Rog's link.  

tjamnz
Most of the time it doesn't get more complicated than using your keyboard.

1) Highlight with mouse.
2) Press CTRL C
3) That should put it into your clipboard.
4)Then open Notepad (or whatever you use) and paste into there. Again, for me, keyboard is easier and to paste, it is CTRL V.
(Or you can use CTRL INSERT to paste).

sekirt


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Tried ctrl-c in Internet Explorer on that site -- it doesn't work.

But, as I mentioned, the protection is totally worthless against the current version of Opera.

To prove, here is a PARTIAL copy of the source code:


```
<!-- Copyright your-domain.com. All Rights Reserved.-->
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<HTML><HEAD><SCRIPT LANGUAGE=JavaScript><!--

edited ....

<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-gb">
<TITLE>HTML-Protector.com - the only true way to protect your pages - encrypt 
HTML, protect source code, hide PayPal links, stop hackers! - sample</TITLE>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<META content="" name=description>
<META content="" name=keywords>
<LINK href="images/htmlprot.css" type=text/css rel=StyleSheet>
<BODY><SCRIPT LANGUAGE='JavaScript'><!--
```
Harrumph!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> This page has been protected with HTML-Protector:
> 
> You cannot:
> 
> ...


using firefox
Just went into EDIT > SELECT ALL> COPY and pasted into notepad using firefox

also Printscreen works as well in IE or firefox


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry, misread the initial post


```
javascript:(function() { function R(a){ona = "on"+a; if(window.addEventListener) window.addEventListener(a, function (e) { for(var n=e.originalTarget; n; n=n.parentNode) n[ona]=null; }, true); window[ona]=null; document[ona]=null; if(document.body) document.body[ona]=null; } R("click"); R("mousedown"); R("mouseup"); R("selectstart"); })()
```
Will allow selection of text (works on the site rollin rog poster) when made a bookmark as described in my last post. The one I posted previously will then allow right-click


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

A Screenshot processed with ABBYY.
So much for protection.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

> Tried ctrl-c in Internet Explorer on that site -- it doesn't work.


 HeHe...knew that. But I would _never_ have discovered using another browser, since I only use IE. 



> Will allow selection of text (works on the site rollin rog poster)


 This one works perfect at that site. Javascript is just about like Greek to me. (no, wait that can't be right, I am Greek - so it must be like ??? something else. ). I wouldn't know one javascript from another. 

sekirt


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

sekirt said:


> This one works perfect at that site. Javascript is just about like Greek to me. (no, wait that can't be right, I am Greek - so it must be like ??? something else. ). I wouldn't know one javascript from another.
> 
> sekirt


I wish I could claim credit, but I barely know any js either. But who needs to know javascript when we've got google


----------



## bluemike (May 20, 2000)

I don't know how they can claim to 'protect your images'. All I did was save the page in FF to a local folder. Here's all the images:


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Cool...learning some cool stuff here.


~Thanks!!!!


----------

